# Remington 700 sps Varmint



## gibby4688 (Feb 21, 2008)

Is there anyone that has bought one of these, ive seen some good things about them and some bad things about them, just want to know your thoughts about the gun....


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

I purchased a sps varmit .223 not knowing what to expect because the price was $425. After replacing the stock and dialing up some reloads (50 Nos. ballistic, 25.5gr H335, OAL 2.300) this has become one of my favorite guns. It liked factory ammo out of the box and the reloads shoot a little north of a half inch. Never having had a bolt .223 before I was amazed by performance to powder ratio and how much you could shoot before accuracy started to fall off. A staple for any prairie dog battery. I think you'll like it. Regards


----------



## gibby4688 (Feb 21, 2008)

Why did you change the stock on the gun, what kind of stock did you put on it....


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I too have 3 of them, two with the factory stocks, and one with an after market Mcmillian stock. I replaced the stock, to give it a better fit for me, and a custom look.
All mine shoot extremely well, two in 22-250, and one in 222 all will group under a 1/2 inch at 100 yards, rem 700's are the most accurate rifles out of the box , and the most customized action out there, cannot go wrong with one. If I was to make improvement on a new one, it would be to replaace the bolt shroud( the factory lock one) with an after marcket one made by Holland rifles, 
http://www.hollandguns.com/

this is a much stronger system, if it wasn't for lawyers, remington, would never have put that lock on a rifle/firearm!
but good to know you can put it back the way it should be!!


----------



## gibby4688 (Feb 21, 2008)

Do you like the matte finish on the gun....


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

yes, but I don't think remington, has the best blueing out there, kinda cheap if you ask me, but I like to have my guns coated with black ice, or cerakote. so i don't worry about finish from the factory any more!


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Like mrb said fit and finish. Any bedded aftermarket stock will do. I went with a bell and carlson. The gun shot better than expected with the factory stock, however, with extended use its best to have everything locked down. You'll like the gun and its an option for you down the road. Speaking of options there is not a platform out there that has more after market upgrades than a model 700.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

mrb, who does your cerakote for you?? thanks-Jordan in MN


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

over the years I have had several done by different guys,
the last guy to do one for me was this guy
http://www.hoosierguncoat.net/
I liked what he did, it came out very well, and was what I asked for! and
was very professional to deal with, and prices were very fair, too me!

you can tell him I sent you if you like!( just PM me for my info)
but there are tons of guys out there that do this, all you have to do is do a web search, and you will be over run with guys, just like everything else call and checkout his work, and ask for references, before you give any work! ask all the questions you have first, like what about satisfaction with finished product! as once 's its done its too late to ask then!


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

mrb, thanks for the reply. I sent my gun out today,found a local smith that sends out a order every monday. Said it will be acouple of weeks at most. Getting it in "coyote tan" building my own version of noslers new 48V but mine will cost slightly less than $2900 but about $1900 or so. :beer:


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I hope it comes out like you want, post a pic when its done if you can, I like to see custon rifles, always gives me new ideas for future projects!


----------

